# Myrtle Beach March 8-11



## bigdaddy7075 (Feb 14, 2008)

Will probably be in Myrtle Beach march 8-11 at the Springmaid. Trying to do a little fishing. Anyone know whats biting. Or what baits I should use. I really just want to get out and wet my line for a little while.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

Waters been cold. Not alot biting at the piers except dogs and croakers but the occasional weakfish and whiting still coming up. I would use cut mullet and shrimp and see. Hopefully the weather will warm by then. Hope this helps


----------



## bigdaddy7075 (Feb 14, 2008)

I appreciate it.....hopefully I get some action.....but either way I just love fishing. If I got a line in the water Im happy......


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bigdaddy7075 said:


> I appreciate it.....hopefully I get some action.....but either way I just love fishing. If I got a line in the water Im happy......


I'd call Perry's B&T down in MI and ask what's biting in a few days. Then I'd run by there if you don't know how to fish for what's biting and ask for a little help and get some bait then try your luck. They'll be able to point you to several spots down there. They're good people, I always try to spend some money when I'm nearby. Their number is 843 651 2895. I called before 10 AM the last few days and didn't get them til 5 PM yesterday.


----------



## Flyboy2369 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey there Bigdaddy. Our track team is going to be down at myrtle beach the same time, and i am just like you when my line is wet i am happy. We where down there last year and caught a bunch of skates and some sand sharks off the pier, i think it was like 14th street or somewhere around there right by the main strip. We are also going out i think on Tue. or Wen. on a charter we got a special 30 dollar rate from little river fishing fleet, you are welcome to join us if you want, I think the boat leaves at 8 and gets back at 1. Let me know if your intrested.


----------



## bigdaddy7075 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok I appreciate that......I may take you up on that....cause I had planned doing some off shore fishing with Capt. Dicks on Tuesday.....But I will be fishing the Springmaid pier.....It appears the weather will be nice the whole time Im down there....so lets hope for some bites.......

By the way....What were you fishing with last year.....


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Capt Dicks does a good job on their trips based on my experience. the little river trip will probably for sea bass only since its a half day. if you want a variety of fish, and perhaps more fish go on a longer trip. the gulfstream bottom fishing trips at Capt Dicks have been very good for me in the past.

good luck,
jerry


----------



## Flyboy2369 (Mar 6, 2009)

We were fishing for what ever was really bitting. You can email me at [email protected] and we can exchange numbers.


----------

